# UFC Confirms Remaining Bouts For UFC 106



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

UFC Confirms Remaining Bouts For UFC 106 by Joe Pietaro With the return of UFC® superstar Tito Ortiz engaged in a rematch with former UFC light heavyweight champion Forrest Griffin and two of the welterweight class??? most exciting knockout artists, Josh Koscheck and Anthony Johnson, ready to trade hands, the Ultimate Fighting Championship® is proud [...]

*Read More...*


----------

